# 489 visa grant, health insurance?



## RNAussie (Jun 6, 2013)

Hi guys,

As you know regional provisional 489 visa holders, they dont have access to Australian healthcare as permanent visa holder.

After 489 visa granted, do I have to buy personal health insurance before coming to Australia or after arrival????

Please help me


----------



## kaurrajbir (Feb 7, 2013)

Hello Seniors

I need help while lodging the visa application.

I got Invitaion with 65 points for 489 rs

On the employment page there is a question
"has the applicant ever been employed in an occupation closely related to the nominated occupation " ?

If I choose yes, there is a dropdown, from which gives options to choose from 3, 5 or more years..

I am not claiming any points for employment experience as I am having 2.7 years of experience..

I have positive skill assessment on 10 feb 2013..

So how shall I fill these fields for employment.. shall I choose 'yes' or 'no' for the above question..


----------



## JoannaAch (Oct 11, 2011)

kaurrajbir said:


> Hello Seniors
> 
> I need help while lodging the visa application.
> 
> ...


Hi, I was wondering about the same thing when I was filling the application. The question is not very precise, but they are asking about relevant experience that you claim points for. So just select "no" (that's what I did).
Good luck!


----------



## teeshag (Apr 4, 2015)

RNAussie said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> As you know regional provisional 489 visa holders, they dont have access to Australian healthcare as permanent visa holder.
> 
> ...


Hi RNAussie,

Can you please revert on your own query. I will be landing in Adelaide soon, thus need clarity on this.

Kindly revert!


----------



## stbaugh13 (Dec 22, 2011)

RNAussie said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> As you know regional provisional 489 visa holders, they dont have access to Australian healthcare as permanent visa holder.
> 
> ...


Well if having personal health insurance is not a condition of the visa then it amounts to a personal decision on your part.


----------



## teeshag (Apr 4, 2015)

stbaugh13 said:


> Well if having personal health insurance is not a condition of the visa then it amounts to a personal decision on your part.


Hi,

Are you sure about it? 

Because I read in the forum that its mandate for 489 to take health insurance.


----------



## jayptl (Dec 13, 2012)

I personally suggest take insurance once arrive it immediately,


----------



## aggupta (May 22, 2014)

jayptl said:


> I personally suggest take insurance once arrive it immediately,


Hi Jayptl,

Sounds like you are also on Visa 489, sorry if I am wrong....Could you please guide us which medical insurance should we go for heard from quite a lot of people that Bupa is good, so thing to go with it...need to know your views on it.


----------



## aggupta (May 22, 2014)

jayptl said:


> I personally suggest take insurance once arrive it immediately,


Hi Jayptl,

could you please help us with the Medical Insurance details you bought, as I along with my wife would be travelling to Adelaide, South Australia next month and as being on 489 Visa need to buy Medical Insurance.

How much approximately will it cost for 2 people and what all is covered in default plan.


----------

